# [SOLVED] Intel WiDi will not install



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Dell Inspiron 7000 series. (Specs in my profile to the left under My System)

I used to have Intel WiDi installed on the PC but the version was out of date and I needed a newer version for my new device.

I had to uninstall it, yet now when I reinstall it I get the following error:














I meet all the requirements for Intel WiDi yet I still get this error!

Any ideas on what to do?

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Intel WiDi will not install*

Well I got it to reinstall by using the installer from Dell.

Now if I could only figure out how to update it!


----------

